# Alternative financial forums



## alwaysonit (29 Jul 2014)

Anybody like to share alternate forums used? The more resources we have the better.
Personally I also look at http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/ and www.internationalman.com


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Aug 2014)

Hi,

Great idea.  Surprised it has not received more interest.

I have moved your thread to a more appropriate forum 'Other financial issues' as I feel it is more appropriate and will attract more attention there.  A copy will remain in the original forum for one month also.

Perhaps these might help with the list:



http://www.fool.com/


----------



## Kundan (14 Nov 2014)

Here is one I know, *financialwisdomforum dot org*


----------

